# Contribute to an article on funding self-produced music!



## SoniaK (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all!

I'm a music industry journalist researching an article on how independent musicians fund their self-produced albums and other projects. I'm interested in hearing from artists who have used KickStarter, ArtistShare, or any other method to fund their music. I appreciate ALL input, whether it's three words or three paragraphs.

Here are a few questions for musicians:

What kind of projects have you worked on? (genre, instrument(s), format, etc.)

Which resources did you use to fund your project - and what made you decide to use them?

What were your experiences and impressions? Pros and cons? Would you recommend this funding source to other musicians? Can you offer any advice based on your experience?

And... do you have any interesting stories you can share about the process?

Again, please send me as much or as little as you like - no need to answer every question. If you have just a few words of advice or a good story, it's welcome! I can use your input with or without your name attached.

Please email me, Sonia, at [email protected]. I will also check back to look for any replies on this thread, but email is the most reliable way to contact me.

About me: I'm the associate editor at Music Trades magazine, the leading trade magazine for the musical instrument industry. However, this is a freelance article that will run in publications for musicians, music schools, and arts groups.


----------

